# Different "types" of mini's



## Brandi* (Oct 7, 2007)

If your bored and feel like it, I wouldn't mind seeing pictures of the different types of mini's. Quarter, Arab, Thoroughbred and any others. If you could just note which type you think they are that would be helpful! I will be waiting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

THANKS :saludando:


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are a few of mine & please anyone correct me if I am wrong on their "type"




:

"Duchess" Thoughbred type






"Esperonza" Thoughbred type






"Harmony" Quarter Horse type (Not a very good "type" pic)


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are a few of mine and the types I think they most closely represent. But, the "type" they mostly are is "just" miniature :bgrin

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]* (Arab Type)





*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection[/SIZE]* (Arab / TB Type)






*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold[/SIZE]* (TB Type)






*[SIZE=12pt]Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF)[/SIZE]* (QH Type)


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting some pics! I have so much fun looking at the mini's and trying to decide what they look like most. I know they are in the long run just mini's but I have seen some that really look like shrucken down arabs or quarters or thoroughbreds.

Jill, can you please explain to me why Little Kings BT Barcardi Gold is thoroughbred type and Tibb's Sundowner(HOF) is quarter type. Is it their heads, their build. I am not very good at seeing suttle differences but maybe if you point them out I will be able to see it



:

Thanks so much



:


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi, Brandi --

To my eyes, Sunny is more of a compact / stocky build and Bacardi is more leggy and stretchy. I was looking at body types only, not heads, for picking ones of mine that I thought looked like this or that type





Jill


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Jill! I see what you mean by the leggyness.



:


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay here ya go.. A Mini Percheron ( as my daughter calls her boy Blue) With a !&.3hh Perch "Prince"






and my QH Type (I think?) Stallion Super Ex


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 8, 2007)

Whitewave said:


> Okay here ya go.. A Mini Percheron ( as my daughter calls her boy Blue) With a !&.3hh Perch "Prince"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha yes I can def. see the quarter horse look in your stallion! I love it!!! So handsome! And the other picture is so cute!!! Thanks



:


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 8, 2007)

OMG!! That is such a cute pic of the Percheron & the mini



:



:



:

Super Ex is SO gorgeous!! Man, I LOVE that stallion!!



:



:



: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## babygoose (Oct 9, 2007)

Jill,

I've seen several pictures of your guys in different posts and they are all beautiful. But I have to say that Tibbs Sundower is absolutely GORGEOUS! My favorite color and I love the way he is put together. I am saving up my pennies to buy a registered mini someday and something similar to him in build is what I am going to be looking for.


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2007)

babygoose said:


> Jill,
> 
> I've seen several pictures of your guys in different posts and they are all beautiful. But I have to say that Tibbs Sundower is absolutely GORGEOUS! My favorite color and I love the way he is put together. I am saving up my pennies to buy a registered mini someday and something similar to him in build is what I am going to be looking for.


Awww







Thank you for the compliments about "Sunny". He is a 9x National / Res. National Champion but I swear, _mostly_, he is a teddy bear with hoofs. He's a horse you cannot help but love. Just good to the bone



: I hope to have him driving by next spring. I think he's going to be a very steady / easy guy in harness.


----------



## painthorselover (Oct 9, 2007)

I think my stallion Blazer is Arabian "type"!











What do yall think he is????


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 9, 2007)

He is so cute!!!!!!


----------



## susanne (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is our gelding, Woodwinds' Mingus

It's difficult to say what type he is, as depending on his mood and what he's doing, he can look like any number of breeds. He has been combared by others to Anglo-Arab, Caspian, Morgan, Standardbred, etc. When he thinks he is being admired (or is getting a treat) he stretches himself tall, parking out his hind quarters like a Modern Shetland. In this photo, I think he looks like a warmblood. I'd love to get him to a Liz McMillan photo shoot so you could all see how he truly looks.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Oct 9, 2007)

I like to think my colt is pretty "Araby".



:


----------

